# COLL Recognition Tutorial



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 12, 2010)

I figured someone should put this into video form, and after a few requests I had my motivation!











I would really like some feedback on this. Was it clear enough? Could something have been done better? If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 12, 2010)

For T and U, your regognition system disallow to recognize from all angles.

I suggest you put the two oriented corner on the right, and look at the top stickers on misoriented corners, and the FUR sticker. You'll always have a group of 3 stickers too look at and recognize the case this way.

http://www.francocube.com/deadalnix/coll.php <= look at the purple stickers on this page. This are the stickers you should look at to recognize from any angles (anyway, I have to update this page with better algs for many cases).


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Oct 12, 2010)

I like my Sune cases to have the oriented Corner to be at UFL, so I look for an opposite colored pair on top and the corresponding (same opp color) Sticker to the left.

Don't allow for any direction recog but for each top pattern (top, right, diagonal) there are just two possible cases.

In 4 of 6 cases the mirrord pattern also corresponds to the mirrored Algorithem for antisune case.


----------

